# Deroplatys truncata



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

Our recently acquired _D. truncata_ got down to business and didn't waste any time. Hopefully we can culture these.


----------



## khabirun (Dec 29, 2009)

Woooo!!! And like I said in the Cameron trip thread, Rick you're definitely gonna love this, anyways please wish us luck on this one guys.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice! I've been wanting these guys for ages.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's hope she lays an ooth or two.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet!! congrate !!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Sweet!! congrate !!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2009)

Lovely species... best of luck!!!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Lovely species... best of luck!!!


Thanks Becky.


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 30, 2009)

nice one


----------



## sufistic (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Kev!

She laid an ooth today.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 15, 2010)

Holy crapparooney, I want one.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats! That is an awesome species. Do want.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck, hope many ooths follow!! B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2010)

With thousand of babies, so u can have her on Nat geo! and that I probably had something to do with it! Not, but is nice to hope!


----------



## khabirun (Jan 15, 2010)

In time my friends, just wish us more and more luck that we succeed cause we need it!  

Anyways, some more pictures for you guys.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool, congrats.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 15, 2010)

My younger brother takes better photos than me now lol. We'll try and stabilize this species in culture here and eventually get them to the States for you guys.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 15, 2010)

it looks like it has really strong legs


----------



## Pelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool


----------



## ismart (Jan 15, 2010)

This is awsome!  I hope you get a great hatch out of that ooth!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Hopefully we can send some over to the US!


----------



## f.wattiez (Jan 17, 2010)

Good evening,

I had two blossomings, of which the last 2 days ago, a hundred youthful.

I have 3 females, I carried out 3 couplings with 3 different males. I noted the penetration during the 3 couplings.

Female n°1 : 2 ooths

Female n°2 : 2 ooths

Female n°3 : 2 ooths

I had blossomings only ooths of the first female. All the ooths were maintained under the same conditions.

After 2 months of incubation, I opened the ooths and they were not fertilized. (4 out of 6)

On the other hand, at home, I distinguish clearly with the eye if the ooth is fertilized or not. With the color, if it is dark, it is fertilized, if it is clear, it do not have it.

I would not make of it a general information, but a personal constation. I advise you, with the sight of your photograph, to remake a coupling, if you can, by precautions!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 19, 2010)

That's some useful advice François. Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, lot of good info on this post, can't wait to see one up close.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see them up close..


----------



## sufistic (Jan 20, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I can't wait to see them up close..


Zoe I'm sending you the _D. lobata_ not this one as the ooth hasn't hatched yet. I'll be sure to send some to you when they do.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

The D threw me off, LOL.

Sorry!


----------



## leptomeson (Feb 8, 2010)

Very long copulation. I gave male on female around 3 PM. They connected in 5 minutes. And it was lasting and lasting .... up to the evening female consumed 1 subadult Blatta lateralis, 1 medium size cricket and 2 big wax moth caterpillars. After switching ligts off (this species is crepuscular and usually very active when lights are going off) female was running a bit around but they stayed connected.

I gave them into 1 cubic meter terrarium (when male flyes away probability that female meet him again is low) but next day in the morning (still in darkness) they were connected. Just at 8.00 am when is natural light he was away. I hope everything will be OK and ooths will be fertile. Thanks to drizzt for exhanging males with me, my male passed away too early.


----------



## sufistic (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck with the oothecae.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 8, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Congrats! Good luck with the oothecae.


+1


----------



## ismart (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!  Best of luck with them!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 8, 2010)

I ditto that one too!



NOW u the Man!


----------



## khabirun (Mar 20, 2010)

So a terrible tragedy has happened, ants invaded the _D.truncata_ ooth, luckily I managed to save like 3 quarter of the ooth and immediately after reattaching the ooth back to its enclosure, 2 nymphs hatched out and another 2 the next day, So I'm not sure if the rest is coming out, but lets hope these 4 can survive. Anyways another ooth was laid on the 18th, so I guess we'll be waiting on that one.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are so neat. Good luck with them.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Mar 21, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2010)

I no likely ants


----------



## revmdn (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## khabirun (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, been awhile, another ooth hatched out 50+ nymphs with some more still getting out, I'll post pics once my camera battery is up. Sorry to disappoint but none of these are for sale but if we happen to get babies from these babies then we can spread them around.


----------

